# Dettox for Reps



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Is dettox safe for reps, and does anyone use it?

It's supposed to be safe for humans to eat off a surface wiped with dettox, so surely reps would be OK?

Does anyone know the answer??


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's not safe.It is made by dettol which has pine extracts in it,can't remember what the chemical is but i'm sure someone else will come along and tell you.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

get some F10, its basically a reptile-safe equivalent. its super concentrated as well so its about £15 for a bottle, but it will last for years when you dilute it (1:500 dilution)


----------



## Danni79 (Aug 12, 2009)

dettol is pine based...dettox is safe for babies there fore safe for reps...ive always used it and never had any problems! :2thumb: weak milton solution also supposed to be ok


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Wouldnt risk it personally,most but not all things that send the water milky are toxic to aquatics, amphibians and reps, I know dettol does this but never personally used dettox.
Why not opt for a reptile cleaner instead like F10 or Trigene? then you know its safe.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Go for D10 all the way


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Dettox is just a branded antibacterial spray and not anything to do with pine or the original dettol(apart from being made by them)!

You can buy the same thing in supermarket own brands. It is an antibacterial and supposedly, according to the advertising, safe to spray and then eat your dinner off!

I was just interested in whether anyone had any actual knowledge of the chemicals involved or personal experience.

F10 was originally formulated as a pharmaceutical cleaner, and contains 6 active ingredients, including ammonia(toxic to humans and reptiles).

Just interested in why one product has become the industry norm, and what the evidence is.

I notice that people even bath and nebulise F10 solution(diluted) with good results.

http://www.f10biocare.co.uk/RepResp.pdf

Personally I've used both, and milton fluid, and even bleach for various purposes over the years, but whichever I use, I always rinse repeatedly with water to avoid any contact with reps and other animals.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I've used dettox on reptile vivs with no bad effects. For RUBs I generally spray it on, leave it fo a few minutes then wipe off, rinse with a wet cloth and dry with a paper towels.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been using it for around 5 years now, good stuff.
As for dettol, i wouldn't have it in the house, just the smell of it makes me ill.


----------

